# Good Advice for FREE!



## Packerjohn (Nov 2, 2020)

Here are 2 pieces of good advice, for free, about how to keep positive & not get depressed during this pandemic:

1. El-Gabalawy said that also includes getting good sleep, *limiting news consumption* and limiting substance use. 
Dr. Renee El-Gabalawy, a clinical psychologist with Shared Health and a professor at the University of Manitoba, is leading a cross-Canada study on COVID-19 and its impact on mental health.  I totally agree.  Nothing can depress you more, except maybe a death of a close relative, than reading the daily hate news.  I know I feel much better now that I limit my news viewing to about 15 mins. a day.  I never watch TV news.

2.  "Sitting on the couch and watching TV, that's fine to do that a little bit. But then you become really lethargic and you don't really feel like doing anything, you kind of get stuck in a bit of a rut."  It's so much better to take a daily walk outside than suffer the results of being a "couch potato".  Think about it.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 2, 2020)

I have severely limited my TV News consumption. Even a hour was at the point of giving me a stomach ache. I skim thru the paper, look briefly on line. One station has weather at the same time always so I might look at that.
I’m on a walker and I HAVE to keep moving or I’ll lose what mobility I have. Go out & shop a little or some errand or something, well masked & sanitized about 5 days out of 7. Dr reinforces this idea.


----------



## Chet (Nov 2, 2020)

I only watch local news and avoid the parts that raise blood pressure by changing the station or mute. Keeping busy keeps the mind occupied and gives a sense of satisfaction after completing the job. Time to start reading more with winter on it's way which is another way to occupy the mind.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

What is TV?  I read, interact with friends, play cards and my dog above all else.  She is my very best friend in the entire universe.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting this.  I recognize myself in #2.  Between the virus and the death of my husband in March, I've felt so low that I spend my days binge-watching HGTV and the Food Network.  Your post made me think about it...I'm only digging my way deeper into depression and lethargy...I think it's time to get off my (rapidly spreading) rear end and make a plan...


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2020)

Sitting in front of the TV for hours per day, is probably one of the worst things a person can do for their health....both physical And mental.  About the only thing worse is endless "snacking" while sitting there.  As a person ages, following a good routine of diet and exercise is about the only way to avoid serious health problems.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 2, 2020)

Autumn, so very sorry for the loss of your husband. It sounds like you are beginning to feel ready to get a fresh start on your own health, physical and mental. How about considering getting an appointment with your primary care provider and get a baseline on where you are now, and where you would like to be by the time when spring rolls around. If you can concentrate on feeling better physically it will be much easier to attain the emotional state you’d prefer. And physical and mental work hand in hand. Good luck. Don’t give up on yourself!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 3, 2020)

Some good advice here.  Yesterday I phoned someone just so I could hear a live voice.  In the evening someone brought over a nice jar of borscht & we had a good chat.  There is a small Happy Hour coming up this Friday & I have been invited to our common room.  We are restricted to a max. of 7 people but our common room is so big that that is easily done.  I love watching my old westerns but if I spent over 2.5 hours/day watching them I start to question my life.  I know we are locked down & getting together is pretty difficult to do but there has to be more to life than binge watching TV.  I think that if you are doing this you have no life or at least are wasting your life.  We have been in this pandemic now for over 7 months.  This is 7 months of our lives that are lost & we can never regain it.  You can keep all this "trendy" virtual this & virtual that but give me the old fashioned chit chat face to face anytime.  We humans need social interaction & don't do well with social isolation.  Isolating someone too long & we are going to have to face mental problems.  I, for one, am really looking forward to my Happy Hour this Friday.  Time to "chew the fat" awhile.


----------

